# EF FF Lens on a Fuji GFX: Which ones will cover the sensor? Advice on adapters?



## cayenne (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi all,
Ok...even in the midst of looking forward to the R5...this weekend I got side tracked watching YouTube videos about the GFX 50 and even the 100.

I then got wind that with various adapters, you could use EF lenses (and even some Hasselblad V system lenses and others ) on the digital MF sized sensors on the GFX cameras.

I see comments that "not all EF FF lenses' image circles will cover the GFX's larger sensor....but some will".

I cannot for the life of me find a list of EF lenses that will cover the sensor. 

Looking for a little help if anyone knows how to find such a list, or how to find the specs and calculate if it would or not for a given lens.

Anyone?

Also, I"ve been starting to see various adapters...to allow mounting the EF lenses to the GFX mount. I see mostly from Fotodiox and Techart.....both seem to claim they will work well with EF lenses to allow auto focus, and aperture control, and so far videos I've seen seem to show them to work fairly well, even autofocus didn't seem too bad from the demos I saw.

I'm wondering which would be the best to work with EF glass?

The only lenses I've seen that seem to have an image circle large enough for sure to cover the digital MF sensor were the EF TS lenses...the 90mm seemed to cover it even when fully tilted or shifted....with some slight vignetting on the 24, 17 and 45, but even some of those weren't bad.

Anyway...I know it's mostly an exercise in agonizing over money I can't and don't need to spend...BUT, I've got the itch in my brain to research this and who knows...what happens if a deal comes along.

At this point, I think I'd start saving for the GFX100....as that it seems to offer the most difference than any FF camera out there...but at $10K body only that's really $$$$.

Some of that pain might be alleviated if I could start right off to bat...using some of the many EF lenses I have.....
I also have some Hassy V system lenses too....which would take another adapter, but would add to the stash of lenses I could use right off to bat if I were to somehow come up with the scratch to buy the camera body.

And yes, I know I need another hole in my head too....


Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Jun 8, 2020)

Anyone? Anyone? 

Bueller?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2020)

The TS-E lenses have a larger image circle, I'm not aware of any others. Even if they did, the outer portions would likely be of poor quality.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 8, 2020)

I went down a similar thought path a few months ago after seeing some very nice GFX100 files. But keep this in mind, if you have a TS-E lens then stitching two shots from a 5DS/r gives you more MP and a bigger sensor area and the same field of view. After trying that out a bit I realized it wasn't $10,000 and a load of hassle worth it.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 8, 2020)

Lens manufacturers do not publish the image circle of the lenses. Some lowly lenses like EF-S 10-18 have large image circle and some high end ones like EF 70-200 have smaller circle. The bottom line is that you don't know until you try.
I am not aware of any adapter with focal expanding (opposite to reducing) functionality to project a smaller image to a larger size sensor. Usually the adapters with glass in them work the opposite way. And you don't want to do that either because the image quality will be compromised.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 8, 2020)

Hmm..ok.
Well, darn. I'm surprised that lens image circle isn't something that is documented.

Well, if anyone comes across anything, please drop me a line here.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 8, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I went down a similar thought path a few months ago after seeing some very nice GFX100 files. But keep this in mind, if you have a TS-E lens then stitching two shots from a 5DS/r gives you more MP and a bigger sensor area and the same field of view. After trying that out a bit I realized it wasn't $10,000 *and a load of hassle worth it.*



Hi PBD!!

Just curious, can you expand upon what you meant by _"...and a load of hassle"._ ?

Thank you in advance!!

C


----------



## SteveC (Jun 9, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Hmm..ok.
> Well, darn. I'm surprised that lens image circle isn't something that is documented.
> 
> Well, if anyone comes across anything, please drop me a line here.



It only has to be big enough for a full frame sensor. (Or in the case of an APS-C lens, the APS-C sensor.) That's implicit in selling it as an EF or EF-S lens, so no need for them to say more; they meet or exceed the spec and that's all anyone really needs to know, well, except when it's you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2020)

Here is a image circle specification for a cine lens. Irix seems to put it in their specifications for their cine lenses but not for the still camera lenses. Its likely the same value for equivalent lenses. Most of the others don't specify it, or its hit and miss. I did see one Fujinon broadcast / cinema lens with the image circle specified.









IRIX 11mm T4.3 Cine Lens (Canon EF, Meters)


Buy IRIX 11mm T4.3 Cine Lens (Canon EF, Meters) featuring Covers Full-Frame Sensor Size, 43.3mm Image Circle, Canon EF Mount, Aperture Range: T4.3 to T22, Luminous Focus Marks in Meters, 95mm Front Diameter, Rounded, 9-Blade Aperture, 180&deg Focus / 75&deg Iris Rotation, 4 x Seals for Weather...




www.bhphotovideo.com




.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2020)

Here is a table of image circles for cine lenses. Typically, for FF cameras, its 43mm but a few are larger.









The Image Circle Database Is Back!


Tired of guessing which lenses will and won’t cover a specific sensor? Stress no more, I’ve revised the Image Circle Database that so many of you have been asking for. It’s an ong…




thecinelens.com





You can get at least a idea of the image circle by looking at the vignetting characteristic of a lens. Newer lenses tend to have a lot of vignetting which likely means the image circle barely covers the sensor. Telephoto lenses tend to have larger image circles, so a 400mm big white may have a larger image circle. 

I really do not expect Canon EF lenses other than the TS-E lenses to have excessively large image circles. The superteles may do best, but they would not make good MF lenses.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 9, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Here is a table of image circles for cine lenses. Typically, for FF cameras, its 43mm but a few are larger.
> 
> http://[URL][URL]https://thecinelens.com/2013/09/19/the-image-circle-database-is-back/[/URL][/URL]
> 
> ...


The Sigma 105/1.4 Art is a suspect with 105mm front filter thread . I would not be surprised at all if it covers The (digital) medium format image circle. Perhaps, worth while giving it a try in shops at least?


----------



## mkamelg (Jun 9, 2020)

I thought similarly this year (I wanted to buy myself a Fujifilm GFX 50R or possibly Hasselblad X1D II 50C), and after analyzing my life situation (I do not earn a penny from shooting pictures, I live in such a region of my country where most of you after seeing this place would probably told me "dude, how do you find photo opportunities in this shitty place?") I ended up buying the brand new EOS 5DS R from the gray market for ridiculous low amount of money compared to how much it costed a few years later and now in the official Canon store. Before EOS 5DS R I used EOS R for less than a year, and before EOS R I used EOS 5DS for almost four years. The world of sensors above 50 megapixels is too addictive for me.
 


> Looking for a little help if anyone knows how to find such a list, or how to find the specs and calculate if it would or not for a given lens.





> All the tilt-shift 35mm lenses would cover the 44x33mm format, with room to spare for movements.



Source: https://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/35mm-lenses-fujifilm-gfx-50s-tested-andy-king/



> I don’t want to say much about the individual lenses that I tested, only that they all covered the sensor apart from the Sigma 24-35 zoom, that gave hard vignetting at 24mm.
> 
> From Canon I tried the
> 
> ...



Source: https://jonasraskphotography.com/2017/09/19/techart-pro-ef-to-gfx-smart-adapter/



> Ben Chernicoff November 29, 2017 at 04:46
> 
> I have started a shared spreadsheet for tracking adapted lens coverage. Please consider updating and sharing. Also add lenses that you have tested that do not cover the sensor.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NHNMmPyH299TQgOCB6hp6-76GlVxXrbd8nzLdwXY64g/edit?usp=sharing



Source: https://jonasraskphotography.com/2017/09/19/techart-pro-ef-to-gfx-smart-adapter/



> Using Canon Lenses with GFX
> 
> Third party lenses will always be a gamble with the GFX in terms of overall usability. That said, I’ve found that the 35Lii, 85Lii, and 135Lii work fantastic! You’ll still get some correctable vignetting, but honestly, I even get a decent amount of vignetting with those lenses on my Canon cameras.
> 
> ...



Source: https://jeffandmichelephoto.com/learn/fuji-gfx-50s-review



> Also, I"ve been starting to see various adapters...to allow mounting the EF lenses to the GFX mount. I see mostly from Fotodiox and Techart.....both seem to claim they will work well with EF lenses to allow auto focus, and aperture control, and so far videos I've seen seem to show them to work fairly well, even autofocus didn't seem too bad from the demos I saw.
> 
> I'm wondering which would be the best to work with EF glass?



You can find the most opinions about the Techart adapter here https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...0527095463_canon_to_fujifilm_gfx.html/reviews It looks like a no-go in 2020, especially if you would like to use it with the Fujifilm GFX 100.

Kipon adapter also has some problem https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1457039-REG/kipon_ef_gfx_af_canon_ef_to_gfx.html/reviews

Maybe this one https://www.ebay.com/itm/STEELSRING...921351?hash=item1a5e84f487:g:84YAAOSwYahbn1UD will be the best option? "New update to 2nd Generation already !!!" so it probably has the latest firmware already updated. If not, firmware updates for this adapter can be found here http://www.steelsring.com/en/firmware-update/#efgfx


----------

